# Let the quail thumping began



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Not bad for a two hour walk in the desert. The nice part about having homes in two states is one weekend you can be thumping ducks and geese and the next pounding the quail

Tex you are right, If I could of had no plug and a magazine extension I could of limited out on the first covey;-)


----------



## utahtim (Aug 29, 2012)

nice shooting


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

another state as in AZ? because thats where my family comes from, and quail hunting down there is lights out!! gotta love a good quail shoot


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Nice shooting, anyone who has hunted quail knows how hard those little bigger can be to even get a shot off, let alone, put them in the bag. Cy will be in tip top shape in a couple weeks.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

very nice there .look like they had a good hatch this year down there


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

toasty said:


> Nice shooting, anyone who has hunted quail knows how hard those little bigger can be to even get a shot off, let alone, put them in the bag. Cy will be in tip top shape in a couple weeks.


Toasty believe me the fat dog needs a good work out. When we doing the duck/quail combo this year man????


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

richard rouleau said:


> very nice there .look like they had a good hatch this year down there


Richard they are very hit and miss this year. Water = birds and we had very little water down this way this year man.


----------

